# Seite "aufrollen"



## loddarmattheus (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen "geilen" Effekt bei TopClick gesehen, weiß aber nicht, wie die das gemacht haben. 

Und zwar wenn man in der Navigation auf einen Menüpunkt klickt, rollt sich das gesamte Bild um.

Weiß jemand vielleicht, wie das gemacht wird?

loddar


----------



## Avariel (20. Mai 2003)

Das hier müsste der Code dafür sein, muss selbstverständlich in den Head, zu den anderen Meta-Tags:

```
<meta http-equiv="Page-Exit" content="RevealTrans(Duration=1,Transition=18)">
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Stimmt... mehr infos u.a. unter http://drweb.de/html/transitions.shtml - ist aber mal wieder IE only...


----------

